# Twisp Vega Reviews???



## Spongebob (10/11/16)

Dammit!!! I should never have taken a drag on the Twisp Vega mod when walking past the Twisp stand in the mall.......   and i must say that was the closest thing to taking a drag of a real stinkie, I've ever experienced???    dont know if it was the juices or the mod or both???   

So does anyone own one and if so, what are your views, coz now serious fomo has cicked in   but alas, me better half wants to hear none of me spending money on another mod   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/16)

Check out this thread @Spongebob 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-vega.t28323/


----------



## Gulzaar (29/11/16)

I have owned every model twisp ever produced ... i must admit I most enjoyed the Vega. I purchased one when it launched. If it were not for their crappy coils I would still be a twisp loyalist. I purchased a Ceito tank to use with the Aero though.


----------

